# Permithrin spray?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg what spray do you use and what % is it?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Permethrin concentrate. I'll let you know the % in the morning when I let the chickens out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok. I know they now sell permethrin in chicken sprays and i have horse spray i can dilute.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Ok. I know they now sell permethrin in chicken sprays and i have horse spray i can dilute.


It's 10% permethrin. Hi Yield 16 fl oz concentrate.
I've also used it in my garden for white flies. I didnt use it in my garden last year because I planted marigolds. The marigolds worked great and new ones are currently sprouting up in the garden.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you diluting it?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I dilute it.2 ounces of PermectrinII to three gallons of water.It's more than enough to do 30 chickens and coop.I mix it in a bucket and keep filling my spray bottle in it.Our hands are the only thing that gets treated this way and it doesn't get in the chickens eyes/mouth.Much better than the dusts.When the chicken is treated it doesn't go and shake most of it off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

okay. I'll have to look up what the % is 0f horse spray.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The 16oz permethrin comes with mixing instructions pamphlet attached to the container for different types of pests.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Gotcha......


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

The dilution for the 10% spray, for use on chickens, and their coops is 5 ml per quart (20 ml per gallon). Zero day egg withdrawal.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

10% Spray









A pdf for Gordon's 10%
View attachment gordons_1.pdf


.
.
.

.
.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't understand your chart.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I don't understand your chart.


Look at your bottle of horse fly spray. What's it say? 0.1 % permethrin? If so, you can use the 10% permethrin and make your own.

0.1 %Horse spray from concentrate - Mix 1.28 ounces per gallon


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use it to spray the coops down. Hmmmm gonna try using it on the chickens too .


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I use it to spray the coops down. Hmmmm gonna try using it on the chickens too .


Works great, and has a longer lasting residual effect than powder. I treated one for lice several weeks ago and did not have to re-treat like you do with the powder.

.
.
.
.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

More info on the 10% spray:


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

In case it needs saying, DO NOT USE ON CATS!

.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm only using it on chickens


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Spraying chickens is much better.It goes where you want and can't be shook off like the powder.There is a residual that lasts up to 30 days.I've been using sprays for over 10 years and am on the 3rd bottle,a bottle goes a looooong way.I use the dusts in the garden.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had a terrible problem with Florida cockroaches either infesting my shed or tool cabinet. One got so bad I couldn't open the door at night. One day I sprayed the bottoms of the walls, around windows and doors . They do love walls. I did it with Ortho Home Defense, which is safe when dry and have not even seen a live roach for a year! The cockroaches are big and fly. They get everywhere. They are not like German roaches looking for food. They burrow in the winter time. I use Home Defense yearly and sometimes find a dead one or dying one , but don't have to spray for a year!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ewwww!!!Flying roaches sound disgusting.One good thing about living up north,we don't have exotic bugs and the the bugs we do have,disappear for months at a time.And I never met a bug that Permithrin Spray couldn't kill...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Permethrin is great. I just like the staying power of home defense.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have the 10%spray here awesome


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So I would make one gallon to reuse over and over


----------

